

Saving generated files on the client-side - picomancer
http://eligrey.com/demos/FileSaver.js/

======
picomancer
MIT licensed source code:
[https://github.com/eligrey/FileSaver.js](https://github.com/eligrey/FileSaver.js)

In case it's not clear, this allows you to generate a file from client-side
JS, and allow the user to save the generated file _without first having to
upload the generated file to the server_.

